# Rabbit Tractor?



## CarriageStone (Sep 4, 2010)

We currently have our three meat rabbits in a good sized hutch I built this Spring.  The mistake I made was having the floor in the enclosed portion wood rather than wire.  They've made a mess of it and themselves.

This morning, being a bright beautiful day, we placed the three in a moveable dog pen in a shady, grassy area.  They seem to really enjot it.  It got me thinking that a good solution would be to build them a Rabbit Tractor with a wire bottom.  Any thoughts?


----------



## doo dah (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never done it but here's a GREAT thread on it:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3333


----------



## Sydney (Nov 20, 2010)

ive always wanted to do this too   i think you could build it the same as a chicken tractor but with strong flooring


----------



## Cargo (Nov 20, 2010)

I plan on making a tractor come spring.


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing any updates! We handle our "pet" rabbits fairly often, and now that the yard has dried out somewhat, we've been letting some of them on the grass. They're so tame that they don't run away, and BF says sometimes they seem relieved to go back in their cages! But we're interested in the rabbit tractor concept, because it will let them out of their cage to "free range" a little bit on the grass during nice weather. I would love to see pictures if anyone has something set up! I'd think it could be very similar to a chicken tractor, but with a wire bottom (I did read that long thread about pasturing, by the way), but potentially a lot smaller if only a few rabbits are out at a time.


----------

